# Hey fellas, need some tips



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Am new to the forum and really need some tips. Am starting my first cycle of steroids soon and need some medication tips. Am thinkng of usng DBOL, Deca followed by clomid and nova. I am aiming to gain about a stone and a half really. Have been going to the gym for roughly 3 years and have just levelled off and need to see gains to get my motivation back. I am pretty slim so any gains will show pretty well I think. Can anyone advise levels to take each day and for how long? Also do I need Milk thistle to help my liver with the DBOL?

Also been patrolling the web for sources and there are some very nicely made websites for buying all though I am pretty dubious to buy through them. I ordered one batch of DBOL to test the source and came from Turkey. They look ok good to be honest but came in pretty crude packaging in a plastic bag when I was expecting original packaging and delivery was not cheap and took like 2 weeks which is a bit long. Other sources I have looked at are from Thailand but feel like ordering from there will do nothing but return me a batch of fakes considering the far east is renowned for fakes. I know the rules and sites cannot be mentioned or advertising but does anyone else order from Thailand?

Soon as I start I will start positing my progress and any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey alix welcome to the site I will be watching your advice closely as I am in pretty much the same boat and dont wanna start another thread along the same lines


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Mickey, cheers mate. Good to meet you. Are you thinking DBOL and DECA also? Have you done any before?


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am new to the forum and really need some tips. Am starting my first cycle of steroids soon and need some medication tips. Am thinkng of usng DBOL, Deca followed by clomid and nova. I am aiming to gain about a stone and a half really. Have been going to the gym for roughly 3 years and have just levelled off and need to see gains to get my motivation back. I am pretty slim so any gains will show pretty well I think. Can anyone advise levels to take each day and for how long? Also do I need Milk thistle to help my liver with the DBOL?
> 
> ...


Hey m8 good to meet u to, I'm in the same boat as you because I have been training roughly the same time and hit a plateau that I cant seem to get past and have lost all motivation going to the gym now seems a chore thats in the back of my head all the time, rather than when I used to be desperate to get in the gym and try and beat all my lifts - those were the days!!

I have been thinking of dbol but not deca and the old favourite test e for 10 weeks but worried about acne as i used to get it real bad also did a sus250 cycle as a stupid 19year old with no pct lost all my gains and was covered in acne lol - guess u live and u learn!

But anytime anyone comes on about to start a new cycle im always watchin closely for the advise of the senior members, as long as its people like us who been training for a few years natty first


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

alright lads iv always odered from steroids direct and never had problem with there gear always turned up and always good stuff infact will placing order sometime this week again. as 4 putting on some size i personly dont think u can beat a good test i like doin the blends such as sust or andropen had massive gains off both shooting 4ml a week over 2 jabs. im no expert tho but lot of lads i no use same stuff and all had good results hope this helps u and good luck with your orders. :axe:


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice one cheer Benchpress98. Will have a read up on andropen. I want to gain size and weight but keep it on after the cycle rather than just water. Only looking to gain about a stone or stone and a half. I take it steroids direct are pretty reliable.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone else receive their steds not in original packaging i.e DBOL. Just curious as without original packaging makes it harder to tell if its legit.


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

have been reading a few posts and quite a few people have mentioned that deca and dianabol are not the best mix and came out with horrible results. What does everyone else think?


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

have to admit m8 although i'm not the most knowledgeable on aas through my research i havent heard this mix mentioned much, but someone with more experience could comment better on this


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

To be honest I think i am going to go for 6 week cycle of dbol on its own followed by nova, to start, next cycle will include deca. Any ideas on mg's to take each day and how much nova afterwords.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Alix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> sources I have looked at are from Thailand but feel like ordering from there will do nothing but return me a batch of fakes considering the far east is renowned for fakes. I know the rules and sites cannot be mentioned or advertising but does anyone else order from Thailand?
> 
> Soon as I start I will start positing my progress and any tips would be appreciated.


I live in Thailand 6 months of the year and can say it's a bodybuilders dream as far as buying steroids goes. I fill up my case everytime I come back after spending 10 minutes in the pharmacy of dreams.

The dbol that seems to be the best out there is Danabol DS made by March pharmacies in Bangkok, a blue heart 10mg tablet.

I've looked at a number of these Thai based websites and think they're a bit expensive but I think the gear they sell is legit basically because it's so easy to get hold of if you know where to go. I can't deny that I've thought about setting one up myself as it's easy money.

Anybody wants to know where to go to buy it while on holiday in Thailand I'll be happy to help.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rather than spending months trawling the internet why not spend your time posting on the forums and get to know people..

dbol decca isnt a great choice.


----------

